# Clé USB non reconnue sur MAC et Windows



## HImac in touch (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai pu remarquer que ce problème crée de nombreux topics. Datant pour la plupart de 2008 - 2009, j'amène mon problème de 2012 .

J'ai une clé usb de taille carte de visite d'1 an qui marchait bien. Avant hier je la branche sur un portable windows et remarque qu'elle a du mal à être connecté (elle se déconnecte et reconnecte souvent) mais finalement elle tient bon. Je retire ma clé usb et éteins l'ordi. Mais aujourd'hui je la branche à mon MAC, elle apparaît plus. Sur Windows non plus. Après un redémarrage sur Windows, il me dit cette fois qu'elle n'est plus reconnue mais fait le bruit du branchement USB et sur MAC toujours rien. Si Windows la détecte un minimum en la branchant, je me dis qu'il y a encore un mini espoir.

J'y tiens pas plus que ça à ma clé mais j'aimerais juste vérifier que je n'ai rien d'important dessus. Je ne met jamais généralement de fichiers qui ne sont pas sur mon ordi principal mais bon j'ai tellement de choses que je voudrais juste une vérification.


Connaissez-vous donc un logiciel MAC ou Windows permettant de voir ce qu'il y a dedans ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2012)

Si, sur ton Mac, elle apparait dans "Infos Système Apple", avec l'indication correcte de sa capacité, alors il y a une chance qu'au moyen de Data Rescue ou de Photorec, tu puisse en récupérer le contenu. Par contre, si elle n'y apparait pas, ou si elle y apparait sans capacité, ou avec une capacité fantaisiste, alors, je crains que ça ne soit mort de chez mort.


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour Pascal merci pour la réponse. Je ne suis pas sûr d'être au bon endroit.

J'ai fais Pomme ->A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'Infos -> et je regarde dans Matériel et USB. Mais même une clé usb qui marche parfaitement et est reconnue n'apparaît pas. Je ne vois que mon clavier USB, mon DD externe Time Machine, et mon HUB USB. Sinon rien du tout :rose:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2012)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal merci pour la réponse. Je ne suis pas sûr d'être au bon endroit.
> 
> J'ai fais Pomme ->A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'Infos -> et je regarde dans Matériel et USB. Mais même une clé usb qui marche parfaitement et est reconnue n'apparaît pas. Je ne vois que mon clavier USB, mon DD externe Time Machine, et mon HUB USB. Sinon rien du tout :rose:.



Ben si, elle doit apparaitre, tiens, regarde !


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Août 2012)

Ok d'acc, je vais regarder ça alors, je devais dormir à moitié . Je te remercie .


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Août 2012)

Bon bah, je crois que ma clé USB est belle et bien out. Elle n'apparaît absolument pas, c'est assez frustrant car j'ai l'impression que de plus en plus on tombe sur des accessoires de mauvaise qualité alors qu'on fait de plus en plus confiance à l'électronique et l'informatique... Payé une clé usb peu cher je veux bien, mais bon qu'elle nous lâche au bout d'un an, je trouve que cest du foutage de gueule. Il devrait mettre un encadré sur la boîte indiquant que c'est de la merde et qu'on en a pour son argent....


Ce coup de gueule passé, je te remercie pour ton aide .


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2012)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ce coup de gueule passé, je te remercie pour ton aide .



Note bien que le fait qu'elle claque au bout d'un an ne signifie pas forcément que c'est de la daube, même chez B&O, ils n'ont pas 0% de taux de retour, cela dit, des cléq USB galères (bien que "de marque", j'en ai eu ma part, mais même après des années, je n'en ai jamais eu une de claquée (par contre, j'en ai une, une _*EMTE*C_ de 8 Go, là, chaque fois que je m'en sers, j'ai l'impression qu'elle est deux fois plus lente que la fois précédente ! :mouais:


----------

